# Dear Diary



## Lawrence00 (Oct 3, 2021)

Got my hour in on the stairs machine yesterday. It is often the most challenging part of my typical workout so I usually do it first. If I should run short of energy after completing that, then I am quite content to go home without any further work.

I then walked in circles in the aerobics room for an hour, carrying different types of weights. I need to keep varying the movements to ensure no awful cramp gets me.

Did some machines and free weights after that, just waking up different muscle groups, as I have been away from the gym for about six weeks.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 4, 2021)

Good luck on your work-outs!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 4, 2021)

yeah  -  good luck on your workouts  -  keep up on that discipline....


----------



## Irwin (Oct 4, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> Got my hour in on the stairs machine yesterday. It is often the most challenging part of my typical workout so I usually do it first. If I should run short of energy after completing that, then I am quite content to go home without any further work.
> 
> I then walked in circles in the aerobics room for an hour, carrying different types of weights. I need to keep varying the movements to ensure no awful cramp gets me.
> 
> Did some machines and free weights after that, just waking up different muscle groups, as I have been away from the gym for about six weeks.


An hour on the stair machine is a lot! Congratulations for that! 

I'm doing 12 minutes on my trampoline every other day and a bit of free weight work. Although I hate working out, I feel a lot better when I do.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Irwin said:


> An hour on the stair machine is a lot! Congratulations for that!
> 
> I'm doing 12 minutes on my trampoline every other day and a bit of free weight work. Although I hate working out, I feel a lot better when I do.


I'm the same 15 minutes every other day on the treadmill ... lift some lighweight dumbells for a few minutes a day,  and that's all I do.. except move around swiftly , I'm a speedster.. but I can't do any more exercise which wouldn't hurt my back, but I do feel fitter even doing that than if I didn't... ... Good for you Lawrence .that's a lot of exercise...


----------

